# Gunners Up Primer Issues



## Teri (Jun 25, 2003)

I have had some recent issues with the primer not always firing. I tried changing primer brands, but still have some intermittent misfires. The primers that do not fire, appear to have just the smallest dent in it, like the arm isnt hitting it hard enough. Is there a brand that works really well? I have had the worst luck with Remington.

Today I had 3 misfires out of about 10 launches. 

Thanks

Teri Jakob


----------



## Kirk D (Apr 3, 2005)

I am having the same problem. I got the new releases but the primers only fire about half the time. Looks like the primers are being hit on the side and not in the middle.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I use CCI primers in my GU SOG model.
Are you making sure the ring on the pouch is properly positioned on the red mark of the arm that fires the primer?
Is anything bent?


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

*Release*

Teri,

Does your release look like this one? Note the "Humped" back on the lever arm.










Thanks,

Richard Davis
Gunners Up


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

I too have the same problem some times. My release does not have the "humped back"...its much smaller and "flat." We may have the ame release.


----------



## Teri (Jun 25, 2003)

I, too, have the a different release arm--the arm has a short, flat elevated portion where the big hump is on the pictured release. 

Rich, Congrats on Pink's success--I had the litter for 2 weeks at my place getting them swimming and helping with socialization; then raised 'player' til she went to Clints. Wish I had gotten one of those pups for myself.

Teri Jakob


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Exactly right...the part that strikes the primer is on the right side of the arm. I am very happy with the throws and usually just put that winger as the "go bird."


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

*Release*

About a year ago we made a modification to the "Release" arm to improve the performance of the primer fire and now it fires 100% of the time. Also, more times than not, the spent primer is ejected upon release. 

As we reach the "Off" season for trials and Hunt Tests if you can send me the release I will modify for you and send back. If you have any questions please feel free to give us a call @ 888-530-4441. Let Brittany know you are calling for Gunners Up and would like to speak to Jerry. We'll get it taken care of. Turn around time is about 24 hours from the time we recieve it.

Thanks Teri! Pink is a special girl. When I contacted Mary there was only one pup left and that was Pink. I did the obediance, and FF with her but started having some issues with her (I was pushing to hard) but knew she was to special so I sought professional help at once. Joseph McCann @ RockErin has done a great job with her. Hopefully we can get her on the Derby list this year. 

Thanks,

Richrd Davis
Gunners Up


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

The new arms do fire 100% of the time with pretty much any brand of primers.


----------



## Teri (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks Richard. 
Do I need to send in just the releaase arm? 

It has never failed to throw a mark...but the lack of a pop can be frustrating. 

Teri


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Teri, 

I will need you to send the casting (aluminum housing that holds release arm & servo) . We will put on a new arm but we will also need to drill a new hole for the primer. Instead of the arm needing to travel 180 degrees to hit the primer, it only travels 90 degrees so the primer has to be closer to the folcrum. 

Call me if you have any questions. 

Thanks, 

Richard Davis


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks Richard!!


----------

